# Trees



## Morchella94 (Apr 15, 2018)

Only a matter of days until I won’t be able to keep myself out of the woods... Curious if people have had success with maple and/or tulip poplar here in CT. I haven’t seen much elm around, but still many places to look.

Ramps are out, just enjoyed a good bounty fried with fish and lemon. Happy hunting everyone, hope you all find bags full this year!


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Morchella94 said:


> Only a matter of days until I won’t be able to keep myself out of the woods... Curious if people have had success with maple and/or tulip poplar here in CT. I haven’t seen much elm around, but still many places to look.
> 
> Ramps are out, just enjoyed a good bounty fried with fish and lemon. Happy hunting everyone, hope you all find bags full this year!


Hey Morchella. Success under Poplar. For me personally, not with Maple. That's just me. I'm wondering what the heck we are going to do when all the Ash are gone?! We will have to find out. Took a peek in one spot today. Too early there. We have rain coming Friday. It should be rolling early May. Par for the course for this guy. Lilacs are not out. Barely any canopy. The wait is almost over. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Morchella94 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you for your insight! Truly hardest part of the wait.


----------

